# Golden hour film candids



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2016)

Fujifilm super x 400, Canon T70, FD135mm 2.5

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (May 6, 2016)

Nice.  I still want that 135mm.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 6, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Nice.  I still want that 135mm.


There is few out there and cheap. I love the dreamy render. Gonna tripod it with Porta 160 and my mentor in a week or so. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (May 6, 2016)

That's ironic.  I loaded Porta 160 this morning.


----------



## Gary A. (May 6, 2016)

Man, look at you now.  A few weeks ago you were gonna toss it all for some new paint brushes.


----------

